# Should we have a TPU FoldIt team?



## twilyth (Sep 1, 2010)

If you haven't heard of FoldIt, you can get more info here - http://fold.it/portal/main

It's an interactive "game" where you fold proteins into the correct (lowest energy?) shape using a variety of tools.  It is highly addictive so don't say you weren't warned.

I found a thread here on the subject but it was from 2008.

Anyway, it seems that you can compete as an individual or a team - although I have not looked into specifically you go about forming teams and how the competition works.

I don't do any DC work for folding@home.  I only work on WCG - for a variety of reasons that aren't important right now.

Does anyone think it would be worthwhile to start a TPU FoldIt team?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 1, 2010)

That sure would be better than spending my time playing solitaire!


----------



## ERazer (Sep 1, 2010)

hold up a sec is this another F@H?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hold up a sec is this another F@H?



I think it's run by the same people but IIRC, the idea is to use humans' ability to see patterns and relationships that would be computationally intensive if done via a DC project like folding@home.

I haven't been very productive lately but I'll try to get more info.  It doesn't look like there is a lot of interest though.


----------

